# 721 controlled by URC-6131 universal remote



## KeithBob (Jan 30, 2004)

I'm trying to control my 721 with a OneForAll URC-6131 universal remote. With device code 0775 all functions except the following worked.

skip back
view
search
PIP
swap
move/position


Through OneForAll suport I now have these three functions working using extended function codes.

Skip back: 708
View: 720
Search: 718

No luck yet on PIP, Swap , or Move/position.
Any help out there without going JP1?

Thanks


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

Well, the trick is getting the extended codes. You can still go to the jp1 site and download the spreadsheets to get the EFC codes:

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/jp1/

There's a "DishPVR 721.txt" in the files section

It Shows:
Swap: 109
Move: 45

I believe that multiples of 256 are actually the same codes, but if you have problems you can also try:
109 = 365 = 621
45 = 301 = 557

I assume that your remapping the extended codes to other keys with key moves (your not having to remember the extended codes).

You can probably not JP1 the off-the-shelf 6131. They don't install an EEPROM (where the upgrades are stored), until it's sent in to have a new code added.


----------



## KeithBob (Jan 30, 2004)

Thanks for your reply. I have tried those EFC's from the DishPVR 721.txt file. The pip related codes don't work.

I have been remapping the extended codes to the correct keys.

You're right you can't use JP1 with an off-the-shelf 6131.

As mature as the 721 is, someone must have found the EFC's for the PIP related buttons by now.

Maybe I'm just not looking in the right places.


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

Well, you know you can send an extended code by pressing the setup button followed by the 3 digit code.

I have stumbled through all the codes till I found what I was looking for.

I just picked up a 921 and will be looking for these codes myself....


----------



## Jerry Abbanat (Nov 26, 2002)

After using jp1 with a Radio Shack remote for several years I finally gave in and bought Home Theatre Masters MX500 learning remote control. Yes it is about $115 on the internet but this is a remarkable product. It controls everything in my system, is very powerful, and you can macro sequences of commands on about 13 keys. It has many full functioning hard keys plus a nice LCD screen besides. It took me 10 minutes to "learn" all of my 721 receiver remote functions directly to the MX500. If I am unable to get a an advanced code directly from an OEM remote, I do use my Radio Shack to get the code and then "learn" it to the MX500.


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

Yes, I only use the jp1 remotes in my secondary rooms. My Theatre has a Marantz RC2000 Mk II (kind of a precursor to the Theatre Master Line - http://www.remotecentral.com/ureview/11.htm - and, it has hard device buttons).

But, I don't have a 721 remote to learn the missing pip codes from. I wanted to use my jp1 remote to send the codes to the Marantz, but need the EFC codes (which is what Keith needs).

Do you still have a learnable jp1 remote - perhaps you could learn the pip keys and see if the latest ir can decode the EFCs.


----------



## KeithBob (Jan 30, 2004)

I've looked a few other places on the Web. So far, no joy on the PIP related button EFC's. I thought I'd make one last plea here. Anyone perhaps know the OFA 6131 EFC's for PIP, SWAP, and MOVE on the 721 using setup code 0775?

Thanks


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

I'm looking at the jp1 721.txt file again - there's a comment in there that some of the keys us a different device id (strangely, it also lists some functions that we all ready have working).

Are you using a unit code other then 0? There's some wierdness with changing unit codes effecting EFCs.

This may be difficult to implement without jp1. Since this is specifically a JP1 remote you'd think OneForAll suport would have an upgrade for it (you'd have to send it in).

I have a jp1 ready 6131 and will play with it this weekend (I'm not a big fan of PIP so haven't been too motivated).

I'm still not sure about setting up the two devices. The 6131 doesn't have a lot of devices to spare. I believe it's possible to add an extra 'hidden' device and key move from that.

Keep and eye one this thread - someone is trying to figure out how to use the 'device combiner':

http://www.hifi-remote.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=1378&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0

You can buy a JP1 ready 6131 (and cable) here - http://www.hifi-remote.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=413

(you can do it yourself for less, but my soldering time is worth more then $10).


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

ok - I played with the 6131 for awhile with the help of the jp1.

Using the jp1 I was able to upload a new device that has the missing pip keys.
I then keymoved the missing pip keys onto the cable/sat device.

There still might be some EFCs hiding in the standard cbl/sat device, but you would have to try them all to find them (they appear to be different then the know codes).

There's a much bigger story back there, but, that's the short version.

mostly, a jp1 device upload can configure keys without keymoves, but the pip keys are only natively active in the TV mode. The key move overrides a keys native function by mapping another key on top of it.


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

I've spoken with Rob - If you by a jp1 upgraded remote from him he'll upload any existing codes you need for no extra charge. He'll charge extra if he has to build the code from scratch or do extra customization. He'll also add a jp1 cable for an extra $15 (I recommend it it - once you play with it you'll be looking for a couple more jp1 remotes).

(Keith - perhaps you can return the remote you have and buy one from Rob. Or, upgrade it yourself (if you like a soldering iron). Or, maybe Rob would upgrade the one you have (for some fee, of course).

The 6131 has a few quirks making it a bit more difficult to work with then the others (mostly relating to the key moves), but the key layaout is great for a PVR (pretty much every function ends up on a properly labeled key - only thing missing is page up/down with fit easily on thumbs up/down or chapter skip).

Let me know if you want to get the 6131 working with a 721 or 921. I can get the device code figured out and tested. Someone just uploaded a new 721 file, but it's not for the 6131.

http://www.hifi-remote.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=413


----------



## kmcnamara (Jan 30, 2004)

bump

Still looking for EFC codes for PIP/SWAP/POSITION buttons on 721/921.


----------



## krt (Jan 20, 2003)

kmcnamara said:


> bump
> 
> Still looking for EFC codes for PIP/SWAP/POSITION buttons on 721/921.


The codes should be the same for all OFA remotes. So, the following should work. Try pressing "setup" followed by "0", "7", "7" on the remote first to see if PIP works on your 721. If that works, then you can program it onto a key using key moves.

PIP 077
Swap 045
Position 109

You can also try all 256 codes by pressing "setup", followed by a three digit number. Hope this helps.


----------



## mjrusso45 (Jan 31, 2004)

Anyone know if the codes for the 721 also work for the 522? I have a URC-6131 that works for the 522, except for the skip back and pgup/pgdn buttons..


----------

